# Received $314 GrubHub 'adjustment pay' WTF?



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

I drive part-time in California ( Prop 22) , and my adjustment always comes on Sunday, and it's usually about $30-$40. Once when I earned $500, drove more than usual, about 25 hours or driving, I received an adjustment pay of $100 or thereabouts, and I have assumed this was due to Prop 22's '30' cent per mile adjustments they add every week, as compensation for use of our autos, though I haven't verified if the mileage adds up to the adjustment, I just assume it. Anyway, this week I get a whopping $314, approximately, and not on a Sunday, but a Friday?

Anyone receive something like this, and know what it is for?

A fellow on GH reddit screenshotted something similar. but he didn't way what it was for. Today, I only drove for one hour, did 2 trips..


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> I have assumed this was due to Prop 22


If your earnings are so low as to be hitting the Prop 22 bump stop for low earnings, then you're doing something _very _wrong. Just sayin'.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> If your earnings are so low as to be hitting the Prop 22 bump stop for low earnings, then you're doing something _very _wrong. Just sayin'.


I drove about 15 hours, earned about $300, which, at $20 per hour is well above the minimum


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

elelegido said:


> If your earnings are so low as to be hitting the Prop 22 bump stop for low earnings, then you're doing something _very _wrong. Just sayin'.


Tips are not included in Prop. 22 adjustment calculations.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

There’s also I believe 30c s mile.

So $18.75 an hour (while on pings) plus 30c a mile plus tips.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Judge and Jury said:


> Tips are not included in Prop. 22 adjustment calculations.


Neither are casino winnings. Relevance?


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

This is not something to complain about.

Apparently the delivery companies are paying drivers $2 a delivery in 49 other states, so they can use the savings to pay bonuses in California.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Mine was $150 on Uber, with around $800 prior 2 weeks. The formula for UE is 120% of prevailing Min wage in your city, so call it $18 an hour plus $.30 per mile. Excluded from this calculation are tips, fuel surcharges and MISC fees. So they look at the aggregate online active, which is from acceptance of order until drop off and calculate that mileage. With high gas prices, I am driving slower, getting 65mpg in the Prius and making extra on top. I now am fine going to a closed restaurant or waiting for 30 minutes for them to make the order. Traffic, I'll gladly sit in there and will avoid the faster freeway for the more economical city streets in the Prius. Thanks Prop 22


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

dryverjohn said:


> Mine was $150 on Uber, with around $800 prior 2 weeks. The formula for UE is 120% of prevailing Min wage in your city, so call it $18 an hour plus $.30 per mile. Excluded from this calculation are tips, fuel surcharges and MISC fees. So they look at the aggregate online active, which is from acceptance of order until drop off and calculate that mileage. With high gas prices, I am driving slower, getting 65mpg in the Prius and making extra on top. I now am fine going to a closed restaurant or waiting for 30 minutes for them to make the order. Traffic, I'll gladly sit in there and will avoid the faster freeway for the more economical city streets in the Prius. Thanks Prop 22


Out of curiosity.. If you just sat at a closed restaurant until the order came out what would happen?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Out of curiosity.. If you just sat at a closed restaurant until the order came out what would happen?


Don't know, but I wait and call customer support and let them try and figure it out before it gets canceled, that's on their dime.


----------

